# NFAA Vegas Shoot Logo Contest...



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

They all look good, but if you put WAF or NFAA in there you would probably have a winner. Still a great job, I could never do that on a computer.


----------



## adnon_81 (Sep 27, 2010)

They do look good, but I get more of a feel of an illustration than a logo when i look at them. The graphics kind of take over the type in some of them, so the ones where the banner is forefront I think are the best. Also, the Vegas three spot target is displayed as overlapping, and you should NEVER distort or alter a key graphic like that in any work unless it is intentional and has a distinct reason behind it. But the level of design and skill that went into these is pretty amazing, good work!


----------

